# giving a pid the maximum priority



## antolap (Nov 1, 2017)

which is the way to give to a Pid the maximum priority for the cpu?
all other processes must wait that the pid has done its work and not fight to get cpu


----------



## Eric A. Borisch (Nov 2, 2017)

You want rtprio(1).


----------

